# If you have to fall...



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

this is definitely the kinda guy you want catching you.





And, I fall like a damned rock.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 28, 2008)

Whoa damn!  He is very tasty lookin!  Your body looks really toned and healthy-I don't know if that's a weird compliment, but your arms look fab!  Looks like fun.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

ahhh I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 28, 2008)

Yum thank you for the pectoral pictures.

And yes you do look fab.  You belong in Moab.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooh, yes...he is yummy!  You're in seriously fantastic shape...I envy you!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

I love you ladies, I'll share that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha violet thanks, but yeah, I'd probably fail at that magnificently.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 28, 2008)

I couldn't get past the first rock on that wall.  I'm terrified of heights!  He's awfully nice to look at, but I'm pretty sure he thought the same about you!  Girl, you have a kick-ass body!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks babe. We all work hard, he and the guys harder than I do, I admit, but we have fun doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm not that high. 7 feet or so off the ground.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2008)

at that hunk!  You look great as always.  It's so nice to find something you love to do, as working out can be hard!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2008)

That looks like hard work/fun. 

Is it hard to hang on with your fingers? I always wanted to know that.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_





 at that hunk!  You look great as always.  It's so nice to find something you love to do, as working out can be hard!_

 
If it ain't hard, we ain't workin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Appreciate that, thank you <3


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That looks like hard work/fun. 

Is it hard to hang on with your fingers? I always wanted to know that._

 
Um. That's a tough question to answer, because it really depends on how much contact you have with the surface. If you're palming it, you're good, some of the crimps are pretty solid, but some of it just fucking blows no matter what you do. :/


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Shimmer, you are so gorgeous inside and out. The strength that must of took.

And hot dang he is fine!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

lol he's a doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, it's really not that great a problem...I should film him or a few of the other guys there at the gym climbing.  The stuff THEY do is AMAZING.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_


I love you ladies, I'll share that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha violet thanks, but yeah, I'd probably fail at that magnificently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dear Lord.. 

 I SHIT you NOT..

 my mouth filled with saliva at this picture.  Jamie you are one lucky sunuvabitch.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 29, 2008)

PS

Film them.


Please.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Dear Lord.. 

 I SHIT you NOT..

 my mouth filled with saliva at this picture.  Jamie you are one lucky sunuvabitch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ha. I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_PS

Film them.


Please._

 
Roger that.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going rock climbing on the 25th May for a friend's bday...

Any tips? First time and I'm unfit as hell. HAHAHAHA

I don't think there'll be a guy THAT hot trying to catch my fall!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't try to use your arms to pull yourself up...use your legs to drive yourself up and use your arms to guide yourself, does that make sense? You will have a longer day (and a LOT less soreness) if you don't try to use your arms to pull yourself all day. 
Trust your equipment but always always always double check it, then double check your belayer's. Always.
Don't worry about looking like a dork in a high waisted harness. It's designed that way for a reason.
Wear yoga pants & a tank top to give yourself freedom of movement. Plan on not wearing socks, and yes, climbing shoes are supposed to (sort of) hurt a little.


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_


I love you ladies, I'll share that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha violet thanks, but yeah, I'd probably fail at that magnificently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bless your heart.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

All my guy friends who climb regularly are built like that. And it's just the coolest thing to watch their  backs contract and then EXPLODE with movement.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_All my guy friends who climb regularly are built like that. And it's just the coolest thing to watch their  backs contract and then EXPLODE with movement._

 

K..  Are you _trying_ to make us jealous?

Cuz it's working.

I wonder what their muscles would look like..   exploding..  with other movements?


LOL I have to remind myself I'm married.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This could get dirty.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

heh. I'm married, not dead. I look and they KNOW I look and they laugh about it because they look when I'm climbing. 

Of course, honestly, it's not at all a sexual atmosphere, and it's more...the people who do it because they love it are the people who appreciate the beauty of the human form...None of my friends (except him...he modeled for awhile) are 'traditionally' hot, but once they're on a wall and the muscle etc. is being used like that, it's pretty fucking hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (example)


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_All my guy friends who climb regularly are built like that. And it's just the coolest thing to watch their  backs contract and then EXPLODE with movement._

 
Oh to be one of those grip-thingies on those walls.

Or a towel in the showers...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

You want hands like this in your pants?

It gets a bit gritty.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_heh. I'm married, not dead. I look and they KNOW I look and they laugh about it because they look when I'm climbing. 

Of course, honestly, it's not at all a sexual atmosphere, and it's more...the people who do it because they love it are the people who appreciate the beauty of the human form...None of my friends (except him...he modeled for awhile) are 'traditionally' hot, but once they're on a wall and the muscle etc. is being used like that, it's pretty fucking hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (example)_

 
I could turn anything into a sexual atmosphere!  It's cool if they're 'sceptheirheads" at least they have hot ass bodies that's what counts! LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

Heh. I turn the gym into my own little playground when I go in.


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It gets a bit gritty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So do I.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Heh. I turn the gym into my own little playground when I go in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now we're talkin.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish more women around here climbed.


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2008)

That guy is sex on a stick.


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2008)

I just like watching him climb. He's good, he's strong, and he's smart about it. I like technical climbers, the style fascinates me because it's so strong.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 2, 2008)

There is a reason that you are one of my favorite people. This is part of it


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That guy is sex on a stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly.


----------



## j_absinthe (May 2, 2008)

What about his sex stick? Did Shimmer get footage of that too?

You saucy dame you!


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2008)

Heh. 
I think Mr. Shimmer may object to that.


We, however, are free to speculate.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Don't try to use your arms to pull yourself up...use your legs to drive yourself up and use your arms to guide yourself, does that make sense? You will have a longer day (and a LOT less soreness) if you don't try to use your arms to pull yourself all day. 
Trust your equipment but always always always double check it, then double check your belayer's. Always.
Don't worry about looking like a dork in a high waisted harness. It's designed that way for a reason.
Wear yoga pants & a tank top to give yourself freedom of movement. Plan on not wearing socks, and yes, climbing shoes are supposed to (sort of) hurt a little._

 
^^ They're the BEST advice EVER!! I told my friends to use their legs to pull/push themselves up and they wouldn't listen. Now they're complaining about how sore their arms are, etc. I'm, on the other hand, fine and un-sore! THANKS, SHiMMER!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still afraid of heights so I didn't go up too far but at least I tried to climb! It was so embarrassing as hell... A couple of kids went ALL the way up, climbing like they're born monkeys while I struggle and try not to look down every step I take/push myself up! hehe My friend was able to go all the way up to the top as well because she's not afraid of heights. *sighs* Would love to do that again though!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2008)

I hope you get to soon enough!


----------



## kimb (May 21, 2008)

Wowsers!!!

Hes Got A Body Of A Greek God!


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2008)

He'll do. Yup.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 23, 2008)

Ohh awesome, you look amazingly strong. I used to go rock climbing loads, indoor and outdoor, but there's no way I could have done an overhang like that without a rope and stayed on that long either. Ha ha I'd be too scared! I also was scared of leading ekk! It's an awesome 'sport' if you can call it that, though. Great fun and it doesn't feel like you're really exercising that hard when in actual fact you must be using so many muscles.


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2008)

hey thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went last night after a two week hiatus. It felt good.


----------

